# 1st duck mounted Who? Where? How much$$



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

I need to get my son's 1st duck mounted.Any suggestions? I live in Lake Orion.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

you got the best answer in the duck forum, and ill second it again here in case you see this first... as a bird taxidermist my self, i will second todd huffman of birdman studios... bar none the best. grats on your trophy.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Lake Orion is not far from Owosso. I can take care of it for you.


----------

